# This scares me!!!



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Anti-Explosio...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1322795143&sr=1-2
There is a heater this cheap? It scares me how something would be this cheap when it shoud be a lot more? and it's even adjustable!!!  Opinions?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The fact that it is called "Anti-Explosion" alone is frighting...


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

I got such a kick out of that when I saw it the other day!!! It's probably on par with the Tetra heater I'm currently using sadly enough :-?


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

After loosing my 300w last night to a stupid mistake of not unplugging it before draining the tank I may try this out.. I actually need a couple so.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

well it said only 2 in stock & I ordered 2.. Still says 2 in stock..

Edit: It no longer comes up when searching though. They have several other sizes cheap too (less then 6 bucks)


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> The fact that it is called "Anti-Explosion" alone is frighting...


That's what I thought


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

heh.. I just had a 300w Elite die yesterday due to "exploding" so I dont mind Anti Explosion at all.


----------



## Moclam (Nov 11, 2011)

@bastage
Do tell how well they work...I'm interested to see if they come with fireworks. xD


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

It says product unavalible...

I think they ment to say shatter proof??


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

bastage said:


> well it said only 2 in stock & I ordered 2.. Still says 2 in stock..
> 
> Edit: It no longer comes up when searching though. They have several other sizes cheap too (less then 6 bucks)


Please tell us how they worked when you get them though!


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

bastage said:


> After loosing my 300w last night to a stupid mistake of not unplugging it before draining the tank I may try this out.. I actually need a couple so.


it says "anti explosion" not "anti idiot"

even the marineland heaters were frying when they didn't actually explode.

The mounting bracket is shown by manufacturer over the heating area of the tube, a MAJOR no-no, I'd give it a skip and possibly not buy from the seller.

I do NOT see the UL of underwriter's laboratory, it may be an illegal import.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

I Will of course report how they do.. I am going to set them up in a non live tank for a few days & see how they hold the temp & do.

Edit: also of note I do not expect that it will be UL rated.. Being as UL ratings are a US thing where we have a 60hz electrical grid & these run at 50hz. However heating elements typically wont care about the difference.. & Just because there is no UL rating doesnt mean you cant use it in the US. UL is just one of several NERTL's that do the same thing.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thunderloon said:


> it says "anti explosion" not "anti idiot"
> 
> even the marineland heaters were frying when they didn't actually explode.
> 
> ...



How wonderfully rude.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thunderloon said:


> it says "anti explosion" not "anti idiot"
> 
> even the marineland heaters were frying when they didn't actually explode.
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts, the first thing i noticed was no UL, and it just seems too cheap. And Brian please do report


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I just looked at it and went "ack!" Just something about it doesn't sit right with me. Heck, I'd probably use a desk lamp over that thing


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yah, a bit sketchy hey?


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Heh.. So I work in electronics of sorts.. Specifically in power generation. Walk through walmart's electronics dept & 98% of what you see was made by the cheapest bidder in china.. Its all just as questionable.. 

I have the told needed to test its performance & will do so before putting it in a tank with fish..


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Well the seller on Amazon just cancelled the order.. They said they dont have them in stock. So no Super Cheapo heater for me..


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Has anyone read any review on them? I cant seem to find any...


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Buy direct from the drop shipper here. It will take a month to get your goods due to China shipping but they are trustworthy.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/200w-submersible-fish-tank-aquarium-water-heater-220v-110v-53153

Or

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/200w-a...roof-glass-heater-heating-tube-220-240v-53880

I'm almost willing to place money on it that these heaters are being made by the same group of manufacturers that makes the Tetra heaters. It could explain why people have issues with the Tetras not keeping even small tanks up to temp (220v vs 110v and they probably just change the plug :shock: )


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Brian10962001 said:


> Buy direct from the drop shipper here. It will take a month to get your goods due to China shipping but they are trustworthy.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/200w-submersible-fish-tank-aquarium-water-heater-220v-110v-53153
> 
> ...


 
At those prices there isnt much of a reason to order that. Elites are only 13-14 bucks on amazon so spending 15 & not being sure if it will even work seems like a bad gamble.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Just wanted to add I have tetra heaters heating a 10g, 5g and a 1.5g with no issues. All stay at 78F. I have four that work great, only one was faulty


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

bastage said:


> At those prices there isnt much of a reason to order that. Elites are only 13-14 bucks on amazon so spending 15 & not being sure if it will even work seems like a bad gamble.


All DX products come with free shipping, the ones on Amazon come out to nearly the same price or more when you factor that in. If you have enough things to get super saver shipping and can find a cheap one with that option it changes things. That being said Elite's are a better heater, just saying this is pretty much the same product in question


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Brian10962001 said:


> All DX products come with free shipping, the ones on Amazon come out to nearly the same price or more when you factor that in. If you have enough things to get super saver shipping and can find a cheap one with that option it changes things. That being said Elite's are a better heater, just saying this is pretty much the same product in question


Hehe.. Amazon prime for me.. No ordering extra.. I wouldnt have ordered these things if it wasnt for the very low price.. At a savings of jsut a couple bucks I will order more reputable stuff.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

bastage said:


> Heh.. So I work in electronics of sorts.. Specifically in power generation. Walk through walmart's electronics dept & 98% of what you see was made by the cheapest bidder in china.. Its all just as questionable..
> 
> I have the told needed to test its performance & will do so before putting it in a tank with fish..


Yes, it may be true but remember, at least in walmart all stuff is UL certified and at least looks safe, I would not buy heaters DIRECTLY from China unless they were certified and even then only if they looked like ones out here and depends on the design



bastage said:


> At those prices there isnt much of a reason to order that. Elites are only 13-14 bucks on amazon so spending 15 & not being sure if it will even work seems like a bad gamble.


Yes, but you get quality even if it is a bit more, and a longer lasting product that is once again UL certified.



Brian10962001 said:


> All DX products come with free shipping, the ones on Amazon come out to nearly the same price or more when you factor that in. If you have enough things to get super saver shipping and can find a cheap one with that option it changes things. That being said Elite's are a better heater, just saying this is pretty much the same product in question


It's worth it, and Elite makes great heater I have used them for a long time and so have others, they work fantastic and the mini ones are SO small :-D


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Brian10962001 said:


> How wonderfully rude.


Pff, been on the other forums much? Idiots keep draining tanks past the bottom of the Marineland Stealth Pro's even though they've been recalled for exploding... I felt it necessary to indicate the most common failure state for aquarium heaters in my post because that failure state is "stupidity".

More than half the bad Tetra heaters you find at Walmart were brought back after someone plugged em in out of the water and wondered why they didn't work.

The temperature control system may be a little off on the 50/60Hz issue, but given the price point I bet its more off because of the QA issue.

I DO NOT like the glass tube it is in. Looks single wall and that blue paint won't do more than make it easy to find the big pieces of glass when it shatters and makes dinner.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

jman828 said:


> Yes, it may be true but remember, at least in walmart all stuff is UL certified and at least looks safe, I would not buy heaters DIRECTLY from China unless they were certified and even then only if they looked like ones out here and depends on the design
> 
> 
> Yes, but you get quality even if it is a bit more, and a longer lasting product that is once again UL certified.


Negative.. Not everything bought in walmart will be UL certified.. Your placing way too much stock into UL certification.. UL along with 15 other organizations tests certain products to meet NEC code (for electronics specifically). But not all electronics are required to undergo any testing.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes hovever 99% of products in walmart, or any good store in Canada or the us will be UL certified. If they're not especially in Canada/us that's definately a concern...


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Anything that generates heat using electricity MUST be UL cert for sale in US/Canada, no exceptions. You cannot insure a product without it, and you cannot sell a product without insurance.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

jman828 said:


> Yes hovever 99% of products in walmart, or any good store in Canada or the us will be UL certified. If they're not especially in Canada/us that's definately a concern...





Thunderloon said:


> Anything that generates heat using electricity MUST be UL cert for sale in US/Canada, no exceptions. You cannot insure a product without it, and you cannot sell a product without insurance.


Still a big fat NEGATIVE.. UL is nothing but a Nationally Recognized Testing Lab. There are a total of 16 of them (all listed here).. Any of them carry the same weight as UL in the US.. UL is the largest, but also amoung the most expensive & the slowest. CSA is probably the 2nd largest and much faster then UL for testing.. 

Now what is clearly visable is the EN (European Norm) which is a European equivalent of UL. Also visable is ip68 which is a rating standard for submersion..

The typical UL ratings you see is the UL number assigned to the testing procedure. Not the actual requirements. The requirements are that of the NEC in the US or CE Code in Canada.. 



> Many NEC requirements refer to "listed" or "labeled" devices and appliances, and this means that the item has been designed, manufactured, tested or inspected, and marked in accordance with requirements of the listing agency. To be listed, the device has to meet the testing and other requirements set by a listing agency such as Underwriters Laboratories (UL), MET Laboratories, Inc. (MET), Intertek Group (ETL), Canadian Standards Association (CSA), and FM Approvals (FM). These are examples of "national recognized testing laboratories" (NRTLs) approved by the United States Department of Labor, Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) under the requirements of 29CFR1910.7. Only a listed device can carry the listing brand (or "mark") of the listing agency. Upon payment of an investigation fee to determine suitability, an investigation is started. To be labeled as fit for a particular purpose (for example "wet locations", "domestic range") a device must be tested for that specific use by the listing agency and then the appropriate label applied to the device. A fee is paid to the listing agency for each item so labeled, that is, for each label.


So in the end as the heater in question was not made for the US or Canadian market as apparent by its 50Hz there is no way that they would pay UL, CSA or any other NRTL to test it. Since it does show European testing labels though & in Europe they use a 50Hz grid its safe to assume that this is simply designed & intended for another market. That does not mean it will not work or even work well in the US. It just wasn't manufactured for use here.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Thunderloon said:


> Pff, been on the other forums much? Idiots keep draining tanks past the bottom of the Marineland Stealth Pro's even though they've been recalled for exploding... I felt it necessary to indicate the most common failure state for aquarium heaters in my post because that failure state is "stupidity".
> 
> More than half the bad Tetra heaters you find at Walmart were brought back after someone plugged em in out of the water and wondered why they didn't work.


 
Actually I have a different problem with tetra heaters. My landlord has control of the thermostat for my entire complex and keeps all the apartments at 70 degrees. While that is a bit chilly it is a healthy temp for humans. UNfortunately that leaves my fish in 68 degree water. So if a tetra heater is calibrated to raise my 5 gallon tank of water from room temp (76-77 degrees) up to 78-80 degrees in the factory, then I'm only going to have 72-74 degree tanks no matter how long I wait. 

So I agree. If someone doesn't understand that and buys a tetra heater over an adjustable heater, they will return a "defective" heater that actually works very well. I have the proper heater for my current situation now, but I can't fualt tetra for my hassle. I simply brought the wrong heater because I didn't know then what I know about heaters today. 

However, you could have called me a idiot more nicely. Now I have hurt feelings and need a hug. 

On that note, I no longer take short cuts with my heaters. I've learned my lesson now. I'll cut corners with decore, plants, liquid tests, and food when I see good online prices. But I would be wary of a heater that looks too cheap to be true.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Tetra heaters should have a thermostat in them that reads ambient temp and raises it to 78 regardless. I really think the issue with them is cheap inaccurate thermostats, or weak guts. I could see it being a 220 volt wire inside so they can slap either a 110 US or 220 Brit cord on it. That or people run them in the open to "see if they're going to work" smoke the element and return them  If you've never seen a heater explode, it's an event! Years ago I was taking down my 55 gallon for a move we unplugged the power strip but forgot the heater was on its own circuit; they will indeed burst with some force. It's still always funny to laugh at the bad translation though.


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

On that note, I no longer take short cuts with my heaters. I've learned my lesson now. I'll cut corners with decore, plants, liquid tests, and food when I see good online prices. But I would be wary of a heater that looks too cheap to be true.
__________________I totally agree !!!!!The price is worth keeping a stable , higher temp.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

acadialover said:


> On that note, I no longer take short cuts with my heaters. I've learned my lesson now. I'll cut corners with decore, plants, liquid tests, and food when I see good online prices. But I would be wary of a heater that looks too cheap to be true.
> __________________I totally agree !!!!!The price is worth keeping a stable , higher temp.


That's for sure!


----------

